# Lake Martin



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone ever fished Lake Martin and whats the best thing for the wife and I to fish for????


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TSpecks (4/8/2010)*Has anyone ever fished Lake Martin and whats the best thing for the wife and I to fish for????


I fish both Lake Martin and Lay Lake here in central Alabama. I'm not sure if the stripes are running (mainly a winter fish, when the water warms up they go deep...50-80 feet)but I'll check and post, I usually fish below the damns for them and you want the power company generating power. They come up to the flowing water and feast on shad, at which time I cast out 1-2oz white buck tails. Cast upstream and let the current carry them downstream and retrieve. If you fish for stripes that way be prepared to lose plenty of jigs. I carry NO less then a dozen, homemade.I mainly Bass fish..all catch and release. I use artificial worms on much like a Carolina rig. I'm sure the brim and a few crappie are in the works. As far as catfish I don't have a use for them so they are not targeted. If you are planing on using a boat and covering any distance please bring along at least a handheld GPS...these inlets are deceiving especially on your return to the ramp. Lets not even talk about nighttime

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/freshwater/where/reservoirs/martin/

Not only do residents plant brush and other fish holding cover, and tournament anglers and crappie fisherman put out their own fish holding cover on Lake Martin, but the Alabama Power Company does so as well. Each year around the first week of January, the parking lot of Wind Creek State Park is filled with donated Christmas trees. 

Alabama Power employees bundle them up, weigh them down with concrete blocks, then load them up on a pontoon boat and place them all throughout the lake. Marking the spots with a styrofoam float attached to a rope or marking them with GPS coordinates, you can obtain by calling Alabama Power Company.

* Looking to visit Lake Martin soon? Always call on Reeds Guide Service...first! " Serving anglers that visit or have lived on Lake Martin (and other Alabama lakes) for over 30 years." Several professional guides and boats available year round for multiple parties and corporate guided trips. Discounts available. Remember, a guided fishing trip with Reeds Guide Service makes a great Birthday gift, Christmas gift, Father's Day gift or any occasion, for those loved ones that love to fish.

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Check this thread out...<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>



http://www.fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic538106-30-1.aspx


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

You should be able to find crappie, especially at night arounddocks with lights. Also, I recommend carolina riggingfineseworms around points or tryinglizards in the back of the coves & creeks. I have caught a good many there using these tecniques and have always caught the most using watermelon seed or cotton candy colors. There are a lot of spotted bass there and they should be active. The lake is generallyvery clear so keep that in mind with your line selection.

Good luck and I second using a GPS if you plan on doing much running. It is a huge lake and can get very confusing with all of the cuts and coves.


----------



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

Crappie are on fire in Lake Martin right now. My mom and dad live on the lake and Dad says the crappie are really biting. Live minnows around the ends of piers in any slough should produce. A good LCR can help find the structure. Lots of yellow perch in Martin also are biting now. Same tactic as for crappie. Live minnows with split shot and small hook. Floats will work if they are slip corks. Most crappie on this lake spawn in 10-12ft of water due to the clarity. You can see the bottom in 20ft of water most of the time. Little Kawliga Creek is a good place and the creeks around Blue Creek Marina are good. Use light line 4-6lb test. Good luck!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I am going back to Lake Martin at the end of this month to bass fish. The last two years in early May we have caught a lot of stripes, spots and a few largemouth bass. The stripes are really fun to catch on topwater plugs early in the morning. Good Luck.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Got back late last night. Had a great time even thou the wife spanked my @$$ she caught 9 spotted bass to my 5. She also caught a crappie on a finess worm. I threw everything I had for crappie after that with know luck. I was only there for a short period of time, and couldnt find a place close by that sold minnows. Next time I will bring minnows..


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

> *TSpecks (4/11/2010)*Got back late last night. Had a great time even thou the wife spanked my @$$ she caught 9 spotted bass to my 5. She also caught a crappie on a finess worm. I threw everything I had for crappie after that with know luck. I was only there for a short period of time, and couldnt find a place close by that sold minnows. Next time I will bring minnows..


Just curious - where they biting the colors I mentioned?


----------

